# Biete RDA auf Nozdormu, Allianz/Horde



## Barcady (8. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,
biete RDA auf Nozdormu auf Horde und Allianzseite an.

Was ihr davon habt?

- ihr bekommt 7 Gratisspieltage
- euer Account wird auf Cata hochgestuft falls er das noch nicht sein sollte
- einen neuen Charakter auf Stufe 80 oder ihr pusht einen bestehenen auf Stufe 80
- Episches fliegen (280%) + 1 Flugmount

Mfg
Barcady


----------



## Barcady (10. April 2012)

/push
immernoch Rollen verfügbar


----------



## Barcady (13. April 2012)

/push
immernoch einige Rollen verfügbar und bei bedarf kann auf beliebigen Servern ein Char erstellt werden um eine Rolle zu verschicken


----------



## Barcady (16. April 2012)

/push
immernoch Rollen verfügbar einfach battle.net E-Mail Adresse schicken und schon habt ihr die Rolle im E-Mail Postfach


----------



## Barcady (20. April 2012)

/push
Es liegen immernoch ein paar Rollen im Lager also holt sie euch ab


----------



## Barcady (25. April 2012)

/push


----------



## Barcady (9. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Barcady (16. Juli 2012)

/push


----------

